# how to attach legs to a sitting bench



## sotomike (Aug 10, 2007)

I am planning on making a sitting bench about 10" x 70" x1" red oak it is a simple board with four legs but am unsure of how to attach the legs! the first option i thought about was to do an apron around the bench to then attach the legs to it. weather i did the apron inset and set the legs to protrude a little from the apron or to do the apron flush with the bench and place the legs on the inside of the apron.. but i was considering of making it with out an apron if i did this any suggestions as to how to attach the legs? if this is a very bad idea of building it without an apron please feel free to tell me i am just out of my mind thank you for your help everyone have a blessed day


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

sounds like u need a subframe under yur planks if its for sitting and gonna be used I would build a subframe the attach the legs then attach the planks on my subframe I would make the strecthers heavy and attach the legs to the strecthers glue screw and countersink and use dow to fill in the screwholes maybe a diffrent wood on my dowels to set them off I think


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

yes I would make a reveal around the seat or U can make it flush which ever u like its ok


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

I would make a block on the top of 2 legs, mortise the leg into the block, then attach block from underside to seat.
72" x 1" might need some bracing to keep the weight from bowing the seat ! I have shown legs with a dowel mortised into lower leg to give some support.


----------



## markplusone (Apr 23, 2010)

Whatever happened to the wedged through tennon. I like exposed joinery and this works for me. With this setup, bigger is better. The larger dia. of the tennon, the more surface area you can wedge against to grip with. Of course this usually comes with runners between the legs near the feet to prevent bowing. For oak in dark stains I use walnut as the wedge material. As for natural I go with maple.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)




----------

